# Jungle Mix (Vietnamese Border Weed x Laos Highland)



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2014)

This Vietnamese weed is grown on the border with Cambodia and the structure is large tight buds. The smoke is best I have seen in Vietnam. The Laos is from Laotian highlands and is smaller compressed buds. Mixed together it tastes really good in the ssv and equally good in a spliff


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 13, 2014)

just watch out for "boobie" traps


----------

